# Tenor Sax and Cello Duet



## OddTwo (Jan 25, 2013)

I was not sure what category to place this in, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place.

Does anyone know a good place to find any sheet music for tenor sax and cello? My wife and I both love to play our respective instruments, but are struggling to find pieces designed for us to play together.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

OddTwo said:


> I was not sure what category to place this in, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> Does anyone know a good place to find any sheet music for tenor sax and cello? My wife and I both love to play our respective instruments, but are struggling to find pieces designed for us to play together.


Seems like such music would be difficult to find. Now, if the tenor sax were an alto sax... T\there is a fair amount of music around for viola and cello. I'm guessing that the viola part would need some alteration, but the contrast and the harmonies ought to work, eh? If you only own a tenor sax, you need to expand your musicmaking options anyway, right?

[The above conjectures have no basis in concrete knowledge of the subject.]


----------

